# American Idol



## Laughing_Gravy (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and my mum are watching American Idol in the UK on digital ITV2. 

We love it!

American folk, if you ever got a chance to see our abysmal second series, you'll understand why im so enthusiastic about the american one. George Huff, fantasia and LaToya London rock!


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2004)

camile?


----------



## Saiph (Apr 14, 2004)

That is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 14, 2004)

American Idol has created a monster! :tv:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 14, 2004)

Wanna die???

Don't forget to click on the stars on the left side to make William dance!

http://williamhung.flowgo.com/flash/willy_hung.cfm


----------



## Saiph (Apr 14, 2004)

That is truly beautiful Scott.


----------



## Laughing_Gravy (Apr 18, 2004)

optimus, camille velasco was awful!

very shaky, couldnt hit the notes, very low tone.
Amy (pink hair) was great.

Will Hung : that guy is just a joke. Sorry, i know he's popular but i think its sympathy


----------

